# How does his body look after so much time off and being sick?



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Got a picture yesterday, would like to get your input on how he looks after being out of work for a little over a month from pneumonia, this is his second week into work 

http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z380/OliverTwist2012/2d3e4d53.jpg

Thanks:wink:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't critique confo at all but after being sick, he looks like he's coming along nicely! Cute boy!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping again

Please tell me what you think!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

His conformation hasn't changed from the last critique you put up of him 

Little less muscle, as to be expected from a horse thats had a little time off. Keep riding and he'll be back to where he was.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I think he looks fine. Especially for being sick. He's a nice looking boy IMO!!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

i think he looks good! What kind of horse is he?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh no! He's missing something..... 










Ahhh much better! :wink:


Err... except I'm not talented enough to draw on clothes... sorry!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Aw thanks sky! Haha too cute!

He is a tb/Trakehner


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

aww lol that's cute. He looks great for having been sick and on rest in my opinion. Should be back into shape in no time!


----------

